# which vq35de engines have power valve screw problems??



## Turtle12 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello, I am searching for a used motor for my 2005 nissan altima v6 se and was wandering which vehicles or vq35de enginges have the power valve screw problems. I know just about all can develop the tensioner issue but wandering if there are particular year or model vq engine I should stay away from??
Thanks in advance, Dave


----------

